
What the Sun Looks Like from Other Planets - hbcondo714
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/what-the-sun-looks-like-from-other-planets_us_577ec142e4b0344d514e9182
======
tenken
This seems wrong. The planets atmosphere should affect the coloring of the
Suns hue. Size is only 1 variable...

